# Pueblo Bonito Unset--AI Plan, worth it??



## loosefeet (Nov 29, 2011)

I just received an offer from Pueblo Bonito for an AI plan--$79 for adults/day 3 day minimum.  Thinking about doing this--however, when I saw it starts at 11:00A and quits on 11:00A last day, have to decide if worth it (only 48 hours).  Does include bar drinks and gym.  And, can go to town to the other Pueblos and use.  We have teenage boys, who love to just have what they want when they want--and have enjoyed AI in the past.  Any comments on value of this plan??


----------



## Cheryl17 (Nov 30, 2011)

Here are some food and drink prices from our recent trip to Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach:

Soda:  35 pesos
Beer:  45 pesos
Margarita:  80 pesos

Poolside:
Chicken quesadilla:  95 pesos
Beef nachos:  135 pesos
Beef tacos:  130 pesos

The Bistro:
Soup:  70 pesos
Caesar salad:  125 pesos
Pork carnitas:  175 pesos

La Nao:
Breakfast buffet (Monday through Saturday):  210 pesos
Sunday brunch:  515 pesos

While we were there, the exchange rate at Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach was 12.5 pesos = 1 dollar.


----------



## nazclk (Nov 30, 2011)

*AI at Sunset Beach*

I am going to try it for the first 3 days when we are there in February.  I really like the food there and La Nao is on the list, I think, so it would be worth it to me.


----------



## Karen G (Nov 30, 2011)

We did the all-inclusive for the whole week in August at the Rose, and it was outstanding.  We got an owner's rate of $66/person per day if we prepaid.  Once we got to the resort they enticed us to go to the timeshare presentation at Sunset Beach for a discount down to $40/day.  There were six in our party and we all got that discount via a credit to our credit card upon checkout.  That was the most lucrative gift for going to a presentation that we've ever received!  Plus, there was a deal that if you prepaid for 6 days you got the 7th day free.  Our credit came to $936.

Even at $79/day, I think it's worth it, especially now that all three PB resorts are on the plan and you can enjoy all of them.

It was mentioned that the all-inclusive ended at 11 a.m. on the final day. We went to the breakfast buffet as usual and then we ordered room service sandwiches and wrapped them up to take with us to the airport since we were leaving at noon anyway. If you plan to do so, bring your own plastic wrap or ziplock bags to transport the sandwiches as they won't serve them in to-go boxes.  There is an additional $5 charge for room service on the all-inclusive plan, but it was just $5 for the whole order of six sandwiches with fries.

If you do the all-inclusive for just three days, I think you'll be disappointed for the rest of the week!


----------



## Karen G (Nov 30, 2011)

loosefeet said:


> We have teenage boys, who love to just have what they want when they want--and have enjoyed AI in the past.  Any comments on value of this plan??



With three teenage boys, you'll definitely get your money's worth.


----------



## planada (Dec 18, 2011)

All of the restaurants, pool service menus and drinks are outstanding. We used it for our family and with all my adult children being drinkers it paid for itself the first day!


----------



## nazclk (Dec 23, 2011)

*AI*

There are a lot of places I like to eat at downtown, so I figured that we would just veg for 3 days and then hit the town. :hysterical:


----------



## carlrocky (Dec 24, 2011)

*Rocky*

The AI will certainly be a money saver. Its been mentioned that if you pass on the AI and timeshare offer at check in, That the offer in the Bistro restaurant for the time share tour  is better and will get you $200 in spa and $200 in food credit in addition to the reduced AI cost which was quoted at $50 ea for adults. The rates for AI are different for time share members and regular guests. 89 per adult and 79 for seniors age 65 who are timeshare owners at PB.
             Like Nazclk who posted before me, Im spending some time at the great restaurants in town. But the AI is a good deal and still a money saver


----------



## Karen G (Dec 24, 2011)

There are special evening events included in the AI. Carnival at PB Rose was outstanding. The entertainment was first class and very enjoyable, plus the food was great.


----------



## Carol C (Dec 24, 2011)

All the Pueblo Bonitos have very good dining, and the AI plan is a real deal imo. I've owned at Emerald Bay for several years, an Every Other Year right to use I'd been thinking of selling or giving away. But now with the AI plan pricing so good, I'm re-thinking it. Have any TUGgers used the AI plan in Mazatlan? Would I be correct to assume that if you own at Emerald Bay and pre-pay for the AI plan there, you could also use that same AI plan at the original PB located in the Golden Zone? TIA for further info!


----------



## Karen G (Dec 24, 2011)

Carol C said:


> Would I be correct to assume that if you own at Emerald Bay and pre-pay for the AI plan there, you could also use that same AI plan at the original PB located in the Golden Zone? TIA for further info!


Yes, according to this info on the PB website.


----------



## Carol C (Dec 25, 2011)

Karen G said:


> Yes, according to this info on the PB website.



Wow, Karen, thanks...I checked out that link and it looks like there's room service too, for only a $4 delivery fee. I wonder if the delivery guy gets that $ or the resort...maybe it's good to tip a little extra to the delivery guy, another coupla bucks?


----------



## dzurf (Dec 26, 2011)

*All Inc*

$79 per person per day..  It's hard to eat that much...


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 26, 2011)

dzurf said:


> $79 per person per day..  It's hard to eat that much...



Yeah if it's just food, but then it depends on how much alcohol you want to consume. There's also the convenience factor.

I could see using it for a few days, but we like to experience the local restaurants and cook in our condo, too.

I liken resort AI to taking a cruise ship, When in port do you want to go back to the ship for meals that you've already paid for or do you support the local economy. 

Jim


----------



## Karen G (Dec 26, 2011)

dzurf said:


> $79 per person per day..  It's hard to eat that much...


Not if you plan to have any drinks. Mixed drinks are around $10-$15/each or more and soda pop is a few dollars with no free refills. Some of the theme night dinners w/entertainment are probably in the range of $40+/person. The champagne Sunday brunch is $35+/person, I think. Buying bottled water with your meals will be a few dollars.

I don't know what the menu prices are in the restaurants on site, but if you figure $10 for breakfast, $15 for lunch, $20 for dinner, 3-4 drinks or fruit smoothies during the day & evening (alcoholic or not), tips and taxi fare to go somewhere else to eat, you'll easily blow through $79/day. (Taxes and tips are included in that AI cost--though we tipped extra for excellent service.

Doing the timeshare presentation can knock off a big chunk of the daily cost per person, too.

I know you can buy food at the grocery store or Costco & have cold cereal and sandwiches in your suite or fix simple meals with a stovetop and microwave but no oven, and that's an option. The AI isn't mandatory,  but it's an option for those who want it.  On the AI I found enough good choices of foods, fruit smoothies, iced tea, & diet sodas to follow a Weight Watchers plan pretty easily and didn't drink many alcoholic drinks during the week. However, my husband & our adult children and their significant others took full advantage of all that was offered. It was such a relaxing vacation to not have to think about where we would go to dinner, how we'd get there, or what the total bill might add up to. It was also relaxing not to have to shop for food for the week or prepare meals.

I must also put this disclaimer:  We got the owner's rate of $66/person and did the timeshare presentation for a further reduction per person.


----------



## RichardL (Dec 27, 2011)

*Just did Christmas at Pueblo Bonito Sunset*

Here is what I observed.  If you pre enrolled for 6 nights you get the 7th night free.  I held back pre enrolling thinking that a timeshare presentation would reduce the AI price, but more tour/sales agent said no.  I did get $200 of general certificates not good toward the all inclusive and $200 of spa certificates.  Not bad for a 2 hour presentation.  Also, there is a $20 sur charge for the Frida restaurant, but the $69 Paella was very good, and if you add drinks, salad, and dessert I wished I had the Ai, but the TS certificates helped out.

Had a perfect trip.  Look forward to returning.


----------



## Karen G (Dec 27, 2011)

RichardL said:


> Here is what I observed.  If you pre enrolled for 6 nights you get the 7th night free.  I held back pre enrolling thinking that a timeshare presentation would reduce the AI price, but more tour/sales agent said no.


 We had pre-paid before we arrived and got the 7th day free.  They offered us a credit back on our pre-paid amount for doing the tour, and we got that at check-out as a credit to our credit card. I do think that you  have to pre-pay to get that 7-days-for-the-price-of-6 deal.


----------



## kathyj0205 (Jan 8, 2012)

We are going to be at PBSB in a few weeks, and after reading everything that has been posted here we are seriously considering the AI.  But me DH is concerned that the theme nights in La Nao are all buffets.  He's just watching out for me, cause I am death on buffets.  We went on a cruise, and we only did 2 buffets in 7 days.

So, can you order off a menu for dinner at LaNao, or only at the Bistro or Frida's?  Any help will be appreciated.
Kathy


----------



## loosefeet (Jan 9, 2012)

Just returned and LOVED the AI plan.  Wear a bracelet and you are good to go.  Had teens and early 20s w/ us-they loved having beer/drinks included.  La Nao had the breakfast buffets, for dinner can order off menu or do themed buffets.  We went to the Bistro for breakfast-ordered off the menu. The Bistro is open 24 hours- young adults got pizza every night after night on the town-staff knew them well.  Order all you want for room service for extra $5 charge.  Went to Fellinis at Rose-had an ok fixed menu-can't order off menu.  Cilantro and other  restaurant at Blanco both very good.  Went to Sunday brunch before we left.  Spouse and I went to Frida one night-very good and expensive, paid cash as if you use AI, will be charged extra $20/person for all in unit/day.  Got the 7 day/1free-presentation price $59/day.


----------



## kathyj0205 (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for the report.  We are strongly inclined to do this.  We normally rent a car for the entire time we are there, but I think we will even give that up. I figure with what we save on car rental, and the discounts on the AI for a presentation(we will be there 2 weeks) we will be money ahead even if we go into town occasionally for dinner.  Cabo, here I come.


----------



## Karen G (Jan 9, 2012)

loosefeet said:


> Got the 7 day/1free-presentation price $59/day.


Did you have to pre-pay to get this price? Are you a PB owner? My daughter and son-in-law plan to go to Sunset Beach in March and would like to do the AI.  If you did not pre-pay, were you offered the AI at check-in? If you pre-paid, can you please give me the contact information you used?

Thanks.


----------



## Karen G (Jan 9, 2012)

KathyJed said:


> We are going to be at PBSB in a few weeks, and after reading everything that has been posted here we are seriously considering the AI.  But me DH is concerned that the theme nights in La Nao are all buffets.


 Check the schedule for theme nights at the Rose. If they are still doing Carnivale on one of the nights, it would be worth your time to go there. In August I think it was on Thursday night.

It was a fabulous program with first class entertainers, and the setting outside with the beach & palm trees as a backdrop was wonderful.  It was a buffet and there were lots of good choices to pick from.


----------



## loosefeet (Jan 9, 2012)

We exchanged through RCI.  Paid ahead of time to save $10/day-however, went to presentation to get reduced cost, and they are to credit us ( waiting as we just checked out yesterday).  Check their website-email concierge.  I had them email me before our trip (which prompted my OP).


----------



## Karen G (Jan 9, 2012)

loosefeet said:


> went to presentation to get reduced cost, and they are to credit us ( waiting as we just checked out yesterday).


 This was the only glitch we experienced in August. It took about a month to get the credit to our credit card account. I was watching our account online daily and after 2 or 3 weeks I submitted a copy of our receipt showing the credit to our credit card company. I also emailed the PB Rose and had them check on it on their end. Eventually it came through.


----------



## kathyj0205 (Jan 9, 2012)

Well, we pulled the trigger on this.  I think it will make for a more relaxing vacation.  Now I have to cancel the car with Dominic.  Mot looking forward to that.


----------



## Karen G (Jan 9, 2012)

KathyJed said:


> Well, we pulled the trigger on this.  I think it will make for a more relaxing vacation.  Now I have to cancel the car with Dominic.  Mot looking forward to that.


Cool! Please post when you return and let us know how you liked it.


----------

